# H: Sisters W: SM/BA/$



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have two full sets of 5 Seraphim (3 BP, 1 Flame Pistols, 1 Superior), for a total of 10, and a Canoness. All are based, in various stages of assembly, 4 Sisters and the Canoness are painted. 1 Superior is mounted on a plastic tube in a "flying" pose. 

Looking to trade for additions to my Blood Angels DoA army...so Assault Marines, Libby/Chaplains, BA Independent Characters, assault squad bits, Dreads, Vets, etc. Will consider other offers from other armys, especially Eldar, and PP.


----------

